# Help with Campbell Hausfeld 8 gal wall mount air compressor-won't start



## Lvkopike (May 5, 2014)

I have a CH 8gal wall mount that won't start. It has power as the power button illuminates when I turn it on but the compressor won't turn on. I started it yesterday (successfully), went into the house for something and when I went back out to the garage, gauge read 40psi, but it was not running when I got out there. Any suggestions? I don't want to buy a new one as I love the wall mount and just use it for general light duty projects around the house. 

If i do need a new one, does anyone know of any similar new ones that are wall mount? I know this one is discontinued. 

Thanks for your help.


----------



## Lvkopike (May 5, 2014)

I was going to post pics of my model. But I don't have enough posts to do so.


----------



## Lvkopike (May 5, 2014)

Also, as I can't edit posts on here, I wanted to mention that I unplugged it and plugged it in again multiple times to no avail.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

What have you done so far?

Did you let the pressure out of the tank?

Checked the power at the regulator?

Checked to see if there is a reset button on the motor?

Pressed the regulator with an insulated stick and see if the regulator is working?

Tell us more---------


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Just post the model #.


----------



## Lvkopike (May 5, 2014)

I relieved the pressure. 

Please forgive my ignorance, but how do I check power at regulator? Would the reset button on motor be beneath the plastic cover below the tank or would there be an access hole?


----------



## Lvkopike (May 5, 2014)

joecaption said:


> Just post the model #.



Model # is WL675000


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

http://www.mastertoolrepair.com/cam...l675000av-131055-wl675000-wl6750-p-24909.html


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Just Google "wall mounted compressors, lots of them come up.
If I was replacing it I'd go for a simple pancake style compressor so I could use it anyplace.


----------



## Lvkopike (May 5, 2014)

Thanks for your help guys. It has to be the pressure switch, so I ripped it apart and ordered a new one.


----------



## Lvkopike (May 5, 2014)




----------



## Lvkopike (May 5, 2014)

It's alive! It was the pressure switch.


----------

